# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Insulating colorbond shed roof

## thecrow36

Hi all i am looking to insulate my shed roof its a steel frame shed i have a potbelly heater in it what is the easiest way to go about it.i was thinking of removing the sheets and laying chicken wire then covering with sisalation foil over the top then replacing the sheets. Any help would be great thanks. 6x9 shed

----------


## chrisp

I think you are on the right track, except I'd suggest 50mm (or greater) blanket sisalation rather than plain sisalation. 
I'm not sure about the chicken wire, but there are stronger meshes that are designed to arrest falls than chicken wire.  I suspose it depends upon whether you are attempting to reinforce the sisalation or attempting to provide a fall barrier during installation.

----------


## Moondog55

:What he said:  
If you go with the insulation blanket just be aware that you may ( MAY ) need new and longer screws so the blanket isn't compressed and the sheets are held down properly,
We just used Anti-con R2.1 in the house roof and it works well, if doing a shed I'd go with the thickest I could afford

----------


## Bloss

No need to take the sheets off - you can get good a good result using the aluminium foil cell-foam products such as from Kingspan Insulation - Home like the Retroshiled or Insulbreak products Kingspan Insulation - Kingspan Air-Cell - Thermo Reflective Foil Insulation Range simply attached underneath. 
Even a good quality sisalation type foil does an Ok job. Key is to ensure that you have a fully sealed space between the foil and the underside of the roofing. The foil in this case can be held in place using light wire mesh, but I have also used the bird netting type mesh that is cheap as chips and comes in rolls, and joins etc are taped over using aluminium adhesive tape. 
Anticon Commercial Products - Bradford Insulation too can be retrofitted from underneath and can be taped into place between the roof purlins - see page 21 here http://www.bradfordinsulation.com.au...f43a9f956e.pdf which shows installation over the top and wire, but the principle is the same - fibreglass against the metal and do not compress. Walls can be done the same way. If you can afford it use the medium duty and as thick as you can fit - usually 70mm.

----------


## pinger

I'd recommend whipping off the roof and adding 55mm Anticon (Building blanket bonded to foil) on RoofSafe 2.0mm mesh.

----------


## Bloss

Depends how competent the DIYer feels (and actually is) - I am assuming the shed is in use already and that water damage to its contents would be unwelcome. And for most jobs roof removal and refit is at least a two person job - better with three. And the option for doing it retrofitting from inside works well and can be done progressively - by one person if need be although two is better.

----------


## mark53

It is not my intention to contradict the good advise you have already received in this forum because, as Bloss has stated, nobody here knows how proficient you are at this type of job. But if you are skilled in the area of roof repairs and can get a skilled assistant you may like to attempt the job that the blokes who erected my shed did at insulating the roof. I provided some heavy duty sarking, approx. $110 per roll ( about 1.5 rolls to cover an 8x7 mtr. shed) and some super sticky double sided tape which they stuck on the 3 surfaces and attached the pre cut to lengths sarking ( which I think was called Rhino something  :Confused:  ). They did a great job, hasn't sagged or torn or done anything else but stay put. Best of luck.

----------


## Bloss

:Wat they said:  using thin double sided tape is a common way to hold foil in place while installing the roofing sheets - more substantial double tape would last a fair while although most of the adhesives do not like heat so I am not sure how secure it would be in the long term. But certainly would get it and hold it in place while something more permanent was done to hold it up.

----------


## pinger

Your other option may be to pick up some cover sheets (or surplus sheets) turn them back to front and install an internal ceiling (screw to the underside of your roof purlins). (All colorbond sheeting is the same colour on the reverse- Armour Grey) 
You could then stuff your cavity with batts. Internal ceiling + insulation = 2 birds with one stone.

----------

